# poison whiskey?



## GuntherHess (Nov 10, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Very-unusual-Poison-Flask-Scull-and-Crossbones-Amber_W0QQitemZ220307327612QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item220307327612&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

 I have seen several of these items popping up.
 My impression is it was sandblasted in someones garage.
 What do you think?


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 10, 2008)

What's sad is that there are people willing to buy that garbage.  4 bids so far....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 10, 2008)

The other down side of such foolish behavior is that it would've been a nice flask just left alone.....nice color and crude too,....even looks a bit stoddard~ish in the one pic.                                                                            Joe


----------



## madman (Nov 10, 2008)

joe ill agree with you would have been a nice early bottle mike


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 10, 2008)

I feel the same its the individuality of each flask that grabs me


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! that guy is sucking the un suspecting buyer right in.I think you hit that one right on the head lobe (sand etching).Then he has the nerve to say it rare? People are BUMS! Hes not going to pontil heaven [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey - he's from Macungie! []
 Maybe he picked it up at a flea market and has no idea about bottles? He has 100% positive feedback. Is anyone contacting him?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm... that papier mache rabbit doesn't look old to me either.  Looks like a modern "country" item that is made to look old and isn't. Still, the stuff he's selling looks like it's coming from flea markets. No theme to his sales.


----------



## cadburys (Nov 11, 2008)

.....funny, his name is 'peen' too. This word has a 16th century root and means to 'beat out' in danish...quite appropriate eh!

 Well hullo fellas, When I popped over to the poison forum I figured I'd find a whole new set of faces, but no. it's just the same old digging and finding folks. Okay so I have a Browen's Rat killer from C Wakefiled and Co (a local one from Bloomington Illinois). Would this bottle fall into a poison category, and if so is it in any poison book?. I know there is a Stonebreaker's rat killer from Baltimore which gets about 40 bucks +/- ...but I can't find anything on the net about this one.

  Ant


----------



## glass man (Nov 11, 2008)

I JUST WROTE THE PERSON TO LET HIM KNOW IN A NICE AND UNACUSSING[[8D]] WAY ABOUT THE BOTTLE. I WILL SEE IF HE REPLIES. I HAVE HAD A LOT OF PEOPLE ACTUALLY THANK ME FOR TELLING THEM STUFF LIKE THIS CAUSE THEY REALLY DON'T SEEM TO KNOW ANY BETTER.I TRY TO GIVE THEM THE BENIFIT OF A DOUBT. COURSE I HAVE BEEN TOLD OFF BY SOME AND CAN TELL THEY DO KNOW BETTER,BUT DON'T CARE!  I JUST GOT A MESSAGE ON A CATHEDRAL PICKLE THAT I QUESTIONED IT BEING PONTILED,THE PERSON WROTE"IT'S A CIRCULAR SHAPED PONTIL CONCAVE{WHAAAA!?} NOT A ROUGH OR IRON PONTIL! OK!STILL LOOKS LIKE LIKE A ROUND KICK UP SMOOTH BASE TO ME!


----------



## glass man (Nov 12, 2008)

PERSON WROTE:I BOUGHT IT AT A DINKY SHOW IN ELKTON,MD. AND THOUGHT IT WAS INTERESTING .I DO NOT KNOW WHEN THE ETCHING WAS DONE. I JUST PUT IT OUT THERE AT NO RESERVE. BUT HE AIN'T CHANGED NOTHING ABOUT HIS AD. OF THE BOTTLE!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Jan 15, 2009)

I believe that it is Delmarva Acquisitions & Appraisals Inc.'s link to eBay!


----------

